# Photoshop incorrect brush color preview



## thesirren (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello! I've been struggling with this issue recently. I'm not sure what exactly I could have done that would cause something like this.

Problem is as follows:

If say I open up the color picking screen for a brush and put 0/0/255 as RGB values, then it shows as purple in the toolbar, even though it paints with proper blue.

This is really confusing at times. Could someone please help me out?


----------



## Harry Muff (Dec 1, 2012)

It's a strange one, but Photoshop likes to be silly occasionally. I couldn't use the brush size preview all of a sudden on two different Macs, but now it's working again.


All I can suggest is going through all your colour settings in preferences and everywhere else you can think of.




Failing that, You could try a complete preferences reset. You do it by holding these keys down on start-up of PS:


(WIndows PC): Alt+Control+Shift

(Mac) : Option+Command+Shift




After doing that, I would create a custom workspace to avoid having to put all your palettes back the way you want them the next time you need to reset it.


----------



## Harry Muff (Dec 1, 2012)

Not sure. 


I use a custom set-up of ProPhoto, but I'm guessing from your sig. that your settings need to be geared towards painting though.


----------

